# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Шифровальщк *.ccrpt и возможность расшифровки

## I don't want to be n

Добрый день.
ПК был заражен шифровальщиком, файлы теперь имеют расширение *.ccrpt. ОС на этом пк уже переустановлена, но есть 3 файла от этого шифровальщика wsf, exe, dll. Куда можно отправить файлы на анализ и узнать возможность расшифровки. Платная подписка за 500 это копейки, но файлы не мои и у меня нет интереса, но может это поможет кому-то не заразится и/или восстановить файлы. По этому шифровальщику нашел только одну тему на https://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index...howtopic=56718
Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Обращайтесь за помощью в соответствующий раздел форума.

----------

